# Shaft: Trailer zur Actionkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Jessie T. Usher



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Februar 2019)

*Shaft: Trailer zur Actionkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Jessie T. Usher*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Shaft: Trailer zur Actionkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Jessie T. Usher* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Shaft: Trailer zur Actionkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Jessie T. Usher*


----------



## ForeShadow (10. Februar 2019)

*Shaft: Trailer zur Actionkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Jessie T. Usher*

Ist das hier nicht der zweiter Teil?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Shaft: Trailer zur Actionkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Jessie T. Usher*

Für mich ist Richard Roundtree  Shaft, mal schauen ob der Film an Teil 1 rankommt.


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Shaft: Trailer zur Actionkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Jessie T. Usher*



ForeShadow schrieb:


> Ist das hier nicht der zweiter Teil?



allerdings.


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Shaft: Trailer zur Actionkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Jessie T. Usher*

LOL .Sein Bart glänzt er so, in der ersten Szene .


----------



## D0pefish (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Shaft: Trailer zur Actionkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Jessie T. Usher*

Der zweite (und wahrscheinlich beste Remake-Verfilmung) Teil ist 
Shaft - Noch Fragen
Der 1. ist für heutige Ansprüche eher lahhmm, der neue wird wohl eher bunt, bamm, bumm, cliffhanger, pff aber abwarten 
edit: in den 70'ern zwei Fortsetzungen... *nachholen*


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Shaft: Trailer zur Actionkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Jessie T. Usher*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q429AOpL_ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Shaft: Trailer zur Actionkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Jessie T. Usher*

Soll warscheinlich in Europa nur über Netflix kommen.


----------



## BikeRider (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Shaft: Trailer zur Actionkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Jessie T. Usher*



Headcrash schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Der einzig wahre Shaft


----------

